# Vorsicherungen zu Schaltschranklüftern



## Tisch (27 Juni 2022)

Moin,
ich habe eine Verständisfrage zu Vorsicherungen zu Schaltschranklüftern.

Im Schaltschrank ist folgende Primärverdrahtung:
Haupstschalter -> 1Q1 -> 1F1 -> PSU + Thermostat -> Filterlüfter

1Q1 = 5SY6513-7 LEITUNGSSCHUTZSCHALTER 230V 6KA,1+N-POLIG C, 13A
1F1 = 5SY4110-6 LEITUNGSSCHUTZSCHALTER 230/400V 10KA, 1POLIG, B, 10A

Im Manual zum Filterlüfter lese ich die Angabe:
"Vorsicherung 2A"

Frage:
müßte jetzt noch eine zusätzliche Sicherung für den Lüfter eingesetzt werden? 
Oder ist die vorhandene Schaltung so OK?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Ph3niX (27 Juni 2022)

Generell soll ein Leitungsschutzschalter die Leitung schützen und nicht das Gerät. Um welchen Lüfter handelt es sich denn? Wenn die Leitung ausreichend dimensioniert ist für den B10A LS-Schalter, sehe ich in dem Aufbau kein Problem.

Ist die PSU für den Filterlüfter oder parallel zum Thermostat?


----------



## Plan_B (27 Juni 2022)

Tisch schrieb:


> Vorsicherung 2A"


Wenn das da so steht, ist es im Brandfall nicht unwichtig.
Ich stand erst vor 2 Wochen vor so einem ähnlichen Fall. Abgerauchter Schrank.


----------



## winnman (27 Juni 2022)

6kA kann ev. auch schon ungeeignet sein, mit was und von wo wird denn der Schaltschrank angespeist?


----------



## Tisch (27 Juni 2022)

Die Schaltung ist ähnlich wie diese, jedoch mit dem 1Q1 vor 1F1.
Hier ist ein Finder 7F.50.8.230.3100.
Die Angabe der 2A Vorsicherung stammt von Rittal z.B. 3239.100


----------



## knabi (27 Juni 2022)

Das klingt für mich so, als ob der Schaltschrankbauer unbedingt das Regal leer haben wollte.
Ein 1+Npoliger C13A 6kA LSS als "Vorsicherung" für einen 1poligen B10A 10kA, auch noch unterschiedlich in den BMKs - warum wird der C13A mit "Q" bezeichnet?
Eine Selektivität zwischen den LSS existiert ebenfalls nicht.
Im Datenblatt von Rittal steht tatsächlich "Vorsicherung T2A" - Hinweis in der Betriebsanleitung: _"Halten Sie die Vorsicherung gemäß den Angaben auf dem Typenschild ein"_. Habe ich tatsächlich noch nie drauf geachtet, und es sind mir bisher auch keine Schaltschränke untergekommen, die diese Vorgabe eingehalten hätten. Sollte man vielleicht mal beim Hersteller nachfragen...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Tisch (27 Juni 2022)

knabi schrieb:


> Eine Selektivität zwischen den LSS existiert ebenfalls nicht.


Warum nicht?


----------



## Hesse (27 Juni 2022)

Ich setze vor den Lüfter meist eine Feinsicherung in einer Phönix Sicherungsklemme.


----------



## Ludewig (27 Juni 2022)

@ #8
Und wie überwachst Du die? Mein aktuell nervigster Kunde verlangt für* jede *ausgelöste Sicherung eine SPS-Rückmeldung.


----------



## Hesse (27 Juni 2022)

Ludewig schrieb:


> @ #8
> Und wie überwachst Du die? Mein aktuell nervigster Kunde verlangt für* jede *ausgelöste Sicherung eine SPS-Rückmeldung.


Dann muss er auch was mehr zahlen..

Möglichkeiten:


Relais nach den Thermostat (Betriebszeit erfassen /Plausibilität Laufzeit zur Temperatur)
Lüfter in 24V und an z.B ein Murr MICO Lastkreisüberwachung
Leitungsschutzschalter in 2A mit Rückmeldung
Motorschutzschalter


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ich setze vor den Lüfter meist *eine Feinsicherung* in einer Phönix Sicherungsklemme.


Davon bin ich kein Freund. Ich habe das auch schon im Feld gesehen. Das Ende vom Lied ist dann meistens
dass am Schaltschrankboden ein paar Päckchen Feinsicherungen liegen und dann bei Problemen einfach die
nächsthöhere mal "versuchsweise" eingesetzt wird. Oder fälschlicherweise.


----------



## Hesse (28 Juni 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Davon bin ich kein Freund.


Gebe ich dir Recht.
Aber die Feinsicherung ist nun mal eine der Preiswertesten Lösung der Vorschrift und Brandschutz gerecht zu werden.
Wer falsche Sicherungen einsetzt ist entweder kein Fachmann oder ein nicht gewissenhafter.
Wer mehr als „Einfach“ möchte, muss es halt auch zahlen …..


----------



## Tisch (28 Juni 2022)

Rittal empfiehlt 2A Leitungsschutzschalter


----------



## Plan_B (28 Juni 2022)

Bei eimem 230v lüfter geht das mit dem lss.
Nur bei24v versorgungen muss man da aufpassen. Schaltnetzteile sind strombegrenzend. Da löst ein lss nicht oder viel zu spät aus.


----------



## holgermaik (28 Juni 2022)

Tisch schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


Ein LS löst beim Erreichen des 5fachen Nennstromes den Kurzschlussschalter aus.
Beispiel
10A Nenn = 50A Kurzschlussauslösung
20A Nenn = 100A Kurzschlussauslösung

Einspeisung und Kabel sehr gut, kleiner Schleifenwiderstand und niedrieger Erdwiderstand
bedeutet im Kurschluss geschätz 180A Kurzschlussstrom.
Damit haben beide LS ihren 5fachen Strom überschritten. Welcher jetzt auslöst ist unbestimmt.


----------

